
Live Meteor Shower on NASA's Slooh Space Camera - sethbannon
http://live.slooh.com/?
======
omilu
i'm usually disappointed by meteor showers but there was one back in like 97,
that me and 2 friends caught that I'll never forget. It was non stop fire
balls in the sky. Been hooked ever since, but never seen anything come close
to magnitude of that one.

~~~
omilu
...aaaaand last nights was a dud, didn't see a single meteor and sat out there
for 2 hours. still fun though.

------
fusionefredda
Unfortunately I'm not seeing many streaks in the sky with this cam

